# Anyone use Starrflights?



## trjones87 (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.starrflight.com/index.php


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Many many faithful users have gotten hooked and the best thing to happen to fletching since the turkey. A recent poll here on AT put FOB usage at about 38% of the respondents. Got a specific question?


----------



## trjones87 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im buying some new arrows and was interested in using them. they are advertised as faster and more accurate but i didnt know anyone that shot them


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

search around here for FOBs and you'll find more info than you'll know what to do with. both pos. and neg. 
Ive been shooting them for over a year now and will not be going back to normal fletching any time in the near future

=[]===============<>


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just started shooting them am am impressed enough to stay with them. Make sure your bow has a drop away rest and is well tuned so you don't have any contact. The FOBs are not as forgiving as fletching if there is contact but the FOBs will stabilize your arrow faster than the fletching so minor contact is sometimes tricky to catch.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Many of us use Fobs. We love them.:shade:


----------



## trjones87 (Aug 7, 2009)

how do they shoot at long distances? and hows the noise? do yall actually hunt with them?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

trjones87 said:


> how do they shoot at long distances? and hows the noise? do yall actually hunt with them?


My Max is 70 yards. There's no noise when it hits the critters. That's all i do with them is hunt.:shade:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I will never have another drop away rest on one of my bows so no I dont shoot em but yes we did try em exact speed as the blazer but the blazer grouped better past 30 yards we tried multiple shooters the blazers won and were lots quieter


----------



## trjones87 (Aug 7, 2009)

what rests do yall use?


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

The QAD pro and the Limb Driver by Vapor Trails appear to be the most popular. I've ordered a Limb Driver cause I read of too many people having tuning problems with the QAD. Technically, the QAD is a better rest because it won't fall if you have to come down off draw on a deer but the Limb Driver appears to be much easier to set up. There are many more that are good. Try doing a search on the forum for FOBs and drop aways.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

IM a New FOB User and I will say that I have used Blazers for years and I would not try anything else Then I talked to Paul Morris. He is the man with the FOB. I put them on my new arrows. Im shooting a Elite Z28 and My first shot at 70 yards was 6 inches high and now I can shoot a Tennis ball size target at 70 yards .I busted arrow at 55 yards on my 12th shot. I have been accurate for years with my bow but when I started shooting my Fobs 2 weeks ago I can honestly say IM more accurate as I can pick out a arrow and bust the nock off of it. So Now Im more confident with the FOB and so that makes me more accurate. I use a Limbdrive rest and once you have it set up correct then you will love the FOB.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Fobs*

I shoot'em now.I switched from blazer vanes to Fobs and will never go back to fletching again.As long as you have a bright colored nock,fob and wrap combo you will love'em.Just keep 2 or 3 extra fobs and nocks on ya so if you lose one ya gottcha a spare!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

SpeedPro said:


> The QAD pro and the Limb Driver by Vapor Trails appear to be the most popular. I've ordered a Limb Driver cause I read of *too many people having tuning problems with the QAD*. Technically, the QAD is a better rest because it won't fall if you have to come down off draw on a deer but the Limb Driver appears to be much easier to set up. There are many more that are good. Try doing a search on the forum for FOBs and drop aways.



I have personally witnessed QADs giving trouble. I have 2 friends that have tried the QAD with the FOBs and both of them had trouble with the FOBs hitting. Yes. there are lots of folks shooting this rest with FOBs and reporting great success. In both cases I've seen a QAD used, the FOBs hit the rest. On one of them, it was just barely hitting. On the other, sometimes it would not hit and other times it would smack the crap out of it.....for whatever reason! I have yet to see a FOB hit a Limb Driver or limb driven rigged rest. Both of my buddies changed to the Limb Driver after having trouble with their QAD and are getting perfect arrow flight now. If you go with the QAD, keep the packaging so you will have it just in case you have to resell it to buy another rest!


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

i use a trap door and shoot fobs without any problems.i'm conviced noyhing shoots better.this is the first year i've shot at 70 yards and i had 2 out of three arrows against each other,i actually smacked the nock off the one arrow.i won't go back to any other fletching.i have quick spins on my wifes bow and they shoot well,if she shot more often or hunted i would definitely put on some fobs.


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've shot blazers for a while and recently went to FOBs and no question I can shoot way more accurately at distance with the FOBs. I shoot a drop zone rest on a commander and it works well.


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

Double


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

I have shot out to 98yds with the FOB's and love them. I also use the QAD Untra Pro LD or whatever. TL1 arm and no contacts at all. Here is a groups I shot way out there with the FOBs on (I don't state distances because my wife was my only witness but the tightest was the farthest).








Yeah, I recommend them, and Paul recommends the pink ones :0


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*Fobs rock!!!*

I shoot them on all arrows I use except for the crap ones that I take poor shots at rabbits or other small game. once I use up my fletched arrows and buy more arrows it will be the shafts only and back to fobs.

I have tried a rip chord, QAD, and a few others and the one that worked best for me was a Golden Key Mirage rest. It drops away and with the rubber tube on it it is totaly silent. 

I did shoot 8 in high at the 69yd shots but right in there at the 20-50yds. I do shoot 1' low at 10. I get coffee cup groups out to 40 and then about 6inch out at 50 then add a couple of inches out to 70. 

I will not go back to vanes in the furture that I can see. If I did I would look at the fusion vanes from norway. The legs on the vane are bigger to get a better hold of the shaft.


----------



## DBHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

*FOBs a little faster for me*

I tested the other night the difference in FPS using my FOBs versus Vanes

For me I picked up 3FPS faster using FOBs versus vanes. I have been shooting the FOBs for about a year now and LOVE them.

I have a few buddies that have shot them and gone back to vanes and other that shoot both.

I agree with the others that use FOBs, I don't see me going back to vanes.

It is really a matter of preference, and as you know different strokes for different folks :smile:


You make the call!


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=625979&stc=1&d=1251082727


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

trjones87 said:


> what rests do yall use?


Ripcord...
they have worked fine for me


----------



## cbellock (Feb 18, 2008)

*Fob?*

Alright are they hard plastic or soft like fletchings and how does that go though a deer.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

cbellock said:


> Alright are they hard plastic or soft like fletchings and how does that go though a deer.


fob pops off on a pass through, fobs are fairly pliable can break but rarely do


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

here was my last shot of the day from 40 yds with the fobs


----------

